# Colour morphs



## Morpheus uk (Jun 19, 2007)

Got to do some course work about invertebrate colour morphs, this is what i done so far as the introduction but need to do some more on it

*Invertebrates come in a variety of colours, from dull greys and blacks, to spectacular marbled and striped colouration. They seem to come in every colour imaginable and in even more combinations of patterns. Their colouration serves several purposes, brightly coloured insects may advertise of their distasteful flesh or the toxins they contain, while others have amazing camouflage patterning identical to their habitat which helps them blend into the surroundings to hide from predators.*

Some insects even have remarkably coloured wings or patches in which they flash suddenly at curious predators to frighten them off.

Although it is not understood why there are several

Different varieties within one species. For example the

Maclaeys spectre stick insect (Extatosoma tiaratum) is

Normally a light brown tan colour, though it can be

Found with a reddish, dark brown, light green, or in very rare circumstances black colouration, and also with

a pale bluish tinge on the spines.

Anyone think of what else i can put on it? oh yeah its due in very soon

Its for science and i need to know lots of sciense-y stuff like whats actually in there skin which gives them thier colour and that sort of thing, i cant find anything anywere!


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't really help you there. Maybe something sciency about how they hear?


----------



## tallguy (Jun 19, 2007)

You could go into mimicry and the different types of it.


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you have to do that topic?


----------



## colddigger (Jun 19, 2007)

you could have a written documentary on the Mimic bug from the movie

MIMIC

of course, the movie sucked and didn't make any sense.....

but you should slip the critter in just for fun

"The largest of insects, simply known as the 'Mimic bug' uses it's specialized coloration and limb shapes so as to trick it's prey into allowing the insect to live within their own colonies."

yeah, that's totally ganna git ya an A=doppleGANGER!+


----------



## spawn (Jun 20, 2007)

Mimickry is a great topic. Expand off of that. Talk about how there is a species of butterlfy that mimicks the Monarch's because predators know its poisonous (from the Milkweed). That's just one example. There are THOUSANDS of different bugs that mimick one another. Talk about how stick insects have evolved to look like sticks right down to the bark, and leaf insects look exactly like rotting leaves, down to the veins in the leaves. How they sway in the wind to appear to be part of the tree/plant; how they dropped to the ground motionless when startled.

Varieties occur within a species in different populations occur because of the individual environments and ecosystems. A black spectre insect may not work in a more sandy region, when the tannish/beige one might for obvious camouflage reasons.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 26, 2007)

Thx all now all i need is reasons why you think diet, background colour, and humidity, temperature, ventilation, and light conditions *DONT*work and then your reasons why you think diet, background colour, and humidity, though there are many others like temperature, ventilation, and light conditions *DO* work


----------

